# 2003 Silverado Z-71



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey guys i have been around these boards for a while! Just about to undertake the upgrading o fmy system!

For the last 4 years I have had an amp rack in the rear of my truck. 









2 IDQ 10's in a boxes under my ext. cab seats No pics of those!
I have had an Arc Audio 900.1 on the subs. The stock radio
with my 8 year old MB Quart components!

A few things i have already updated!

Kenwood Excelon XXV-05V and a old amp that i have had laying around putting a 100w x 2 on the MBs...










These were in here when i bout this truck in 03!


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

Some stuff a have recieved all ready

Xtant X1001 (1100rms+)
Image Dynamics OEM's
Image Dynamics Max 12"
Peerless HDS
Rammat
Second Skin mid deflex pads
250rms x 2 Amp (to go on the oem's)

I am going to rammat my front door, ext. cab doors, and my rear wall! I am going to do the rear floor right. Maybe later i will do the whole front, but I doubt it.

I am going to do the back wall with rammat and redo my amp rack to hold the bigger amps on Black Friday...


keep you guys posted with pics

let me know what you guys think! 
HEre is the truck...


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

Here is as far as i got today!

Removed old amp rack and trim all the way up to the front seats. I managed to get 2 layers on the rear wall. I also got 1 layer (all i am doing here) on the rear floor!

Snapped a few pics! Will get some better ones tomorrow!

This shows the floor...so you know i did the rammat up to the front seats and center console just didn't get a pic









Half way...









Done for tonight!


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

What have you guys been doing with the holes going up the pillar by the window right there were the seat belts go?


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

I stuffed mine with real thick foam from JoAnnes Fabric


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

1 roll of rammat got me here!

2 layers on rear wall 
1 layer on the rear floor (up to center console)
1 layer on the outer skin of ext. cab doors
Part of the way through the inner skin on one ex. cab door










Ugly factory harness before









After cleaning up the factory harness (going to get some ties to stick it to the wall)


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice work, its already coming along nicely.

I did a bunch of work on my truck today and yesterday as well.


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

I feed the wire through under the seat to keep everything out of my doorsills!


















I tried to keep the wires nice and neat! Ty-raped everything together to where they were going. I'm still going to get some black covers for the all wires... DOn't judge me yet!


















Seat installed and everything!


----------



## EROracing (Apr 11, 2008)

very nice


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks guys! I had to pause to with the the deadening and install, because 1 roll of rammat didn't go far....lol

My Image dynamics OEM 6.5" midbass come in tomorrow!
My second skin speaker tweeker kit comes in thursday...

Then this will resume this weekend


----------



## Get_Zwole (Nov 15, 2008)

looks awesome bro nice ass truck too . What kinda padding is under the carpet? is that just like the stuff in houses? does it work to cancel out road noise well?


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the complements guys! It is the stock GM padding! I figured it couldn't hurt to leave it...


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Truck looks good. Did you do seat bracket mod to get it to fold down?


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

Looks great so far, very nice looking truck too


----------



## DEE (Oct 24, 2008)

very nice.


----------



## Powers (Apr 10, 2008)

jdc753 said:


> Looks great so far, very nice looking truck too


Those mall parking lots are pretty rough terrain these days... :blush:


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

i goes offroad... Alot more than your element!


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

03z-71 said:


> i goes offroad... Alot more than your element!


lol yeah. during hunting season my truck sees offroad probably too much. i got stuck twice last year. During summer, i have her climbing steep hills for firewood runs. 95k miles and still going strong without a single issue. I love these Fords. 

We have 2 chevys on the ranch too, a 98 and a 77, they work hard also.


----------



## Powers (Apr 10, 2008)

03z-71 said:


> i goes offroad... Alot more than your element!


I'd hate to take an accord wagon off road, which is basically all it is.


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

I am still trying to figure out what to do to my back wall to cover up the rammat. If i put carpet there do i have to put padding in or spray adhesive it and forget it!

What are you gonna do to your *ORD's back wall? Can't say it LOL


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

I started back working on it again today!

a pic of Second Skin Speaker Tweaker kit!









Also a pic of the roll of Rammat...









Image Dynamics OEM 6.5"s mids!









This is how many holes are in the ext. cab door...:crazy: Note the hole where i don't use a speaker in the ext. cab doors!









After Rammat and aluminum screen door mesh over the holes! I doubled aluminum up and used self taping screws to screw them to the door!









Front door with all the big holes again!! LOL


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

I did the inner and outer front doors and inner door skins with one layer of mat... (that took prolly 25+ hours and with a little help from the G/F).
Be sure not to cover the drain holes in the bottom of the door.

I used masking tape to make a stencil for the large access hole -just start from one end with strips of overlapping masking tape so that you can trace the flat ridge around the edge of the access hole (i gave a little overlap).
Then you can peel the tape off in one large piece, trim off the excess, and plop it down over the material you plan on using to cover it up... I made some out of 12 inch alum flashing -cut with metal sheers (yellow handle).

Honestly, I haven't sealed mine up yet :blush: ... Seems like my work and the currant duck season has interfered with my project as well....Plus, I think my truck gets WAY dirty more often than yours!... I think it stays dirty... 

I mounted the OEMs on the stock location with 3/4 mdf rings... the door panel should fit back over it... I would brush the rings over with resin if you use mdf... You may want to figure a way to seal those gaskets on the OEMs up (the grills that come with them are made to do that -but obviously won't fit under the door panel)

I couldn't figure how to get around the big beam that runs along the inner door for the speaker tweaker... may need some other input from someone else there... cut into pieces? or just mount it under??


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah tell me about it man! I started working on it at 9:30 and took lunch at 12:30 all i got done by then was the driver side ext. cab door! then from 1:30 to 4:30 I got the driver side door done. THOSE doors take forever! 

I was taking my time because i din't want to rush and mess up nothing! Gonna start on the pass side tomorrow

Mine gets dirty more than you people think! Why does everyone think that?!

Almost forgot i cut my speaker tweaker kit and mounted it on the beam and inner door...










I took the factory straps for the wire harness out and used sticky backs and tie raps instead. That cleaned it up alot!









OEM's in the doors!


----------



## on1wheel06 (Nov 21, 2008)

lookin good man!


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks man! It means alot to be your first post...


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice job so far....I'll be interested in how you like the ID OEMs and the HDS tweets. I run large format Northcreek tweets in my van and really like them, though the top end is a little soft and not in the best positions right now.

BTW, the nice thing about a lift kit like that is when you can find a free parking spot. Just pull into a spot w/a small compact and park OVER it

Jeremy


----------



## on1wheel06 (Nov 21, 2008)

03z-71 said:


> Thanks man! It means alot to be your first post...


LOL...
i figured it should go to a GMFS member.


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

I took some more detailed pics... So you could see the aluminum screen I used for the the holes.











Done!


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

SO... Did you use this alum screen as an underlayment over the big holes in the front doors?


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes, sir!


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

This came in a few weeks ago, but just had time to install it! Very, Very nice amp! I very pleased with both xtants i have purchased!










installed


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

So the back of the ID's cleared the window with no spacer ring?... Hmmm, guess I was being cautious w mine... Also, Did you glued the amp mount board with f-26/liquid nail or something? right on top of the matting?... I thought of doing that, but unfortunately -I now have 4 screws protruding through the back wall. :blush:

I recently put the back seat back in (for Xmas company)... When I get the time, I want to go back in and clean things up a bit... Also trying to get the rear seat fold down mod to work right...


----------



## MAGOCYBER (Dec 11, 2008)

It's really looking nice, but aren't you worried about scratching your amps, I have a 02 silverado and did the same, installing the amps right where you have them, after I was done with the install I put the seat back on, and about 2 months later I took out the seat cause I wanted to add an extra 2ch amp, and what do you know my amps where just really in bad cosmetic shape, I guess it happened because of me folding the seat too much.:


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

Ziggy

I did use liquid nails! I have done this several times and have had no problems with it! The amp rack that i took off and re-did was about 4 or 5 years old and held no problem! Oh, the ID's cleared no problem...

MAGOCYBER

My arc amp that i had before had a few scratches after the first install years ago! SO i took a saw-zall and hacked my seat belt bolts that stick out off! I already had my seat belts out for years anway! So no worries even with the thicker Xtant x1001


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

RE: the seat belts; If you mean the 2 loop holes that kinda stick out in the lower middle back of the rear seat and are attached to that Y-cable thingy... (and stick out to scratch your amp)... I wacked those off too. 
But my seatbelts whent back in no prob... They bolt down on the bolts that are welded to the body and stick straight up... Just FYI if you haven't cut those...


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice work. like what you did to seal those doors. Looking for a way to seal the hole in mine. thanks!!


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Chevy/GMC exrtra cab folding rear seat mod:

'05 Ext. Cab rear seat back...is there a mod to make it flip down like my '96 did? - FSC Forum

Rear Seat Fold Down Trick!! - SilveradoSS.com

Also moded your pic to show the tabs that I removed from the seat... They attach to the Y-cable that aids in holding the back rest vertical... They are NOT seat belt related.


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

i have already done the rear seat mod! Thanks though.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

It's for teh noobs... This is a good and simple build thread for a Siverado... I wish I had one to follow when I was doing my mine... It looks like you removed the tabs too.


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks bud! Those are the tabs i was talking about saw-zalled off..


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Ziggy said:


> Chevy/GMC exrtra cab folding rear seat mod:
> 
> '05 Ext. Cab rear seat back...is there a mod to make it flip down like my '96 did? - FSC Forum
> 
> ...


Those tabs clear the amps in my Denali by mm's I get nervous everytime I fold it down


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

I got some of my knukonceptz.com wire and battery terMinals in! Gonna be doing the BIG 3 Upgrade this weekend!


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Before you get to much further, raise that rear bench seat up some. I put a 2" lift on mine to gain more room under the seat. I used C-channel to do so. Go here> www.carstereo.com/smgreen20 and click on the "No Limits" install and check out the later pics in how I did it.


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

I have piece of 1 1/4 aluminum plate to lift mine already...


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I love those id oem mids  how do you like them? Also do you know how they would compare to my xs mids?


----------



## AboveAK (Mar 3, 2009)

I don't mean to hijack the thread but maybe you guys would know. My buddy has a 97 silverado ext. cab with the 3rd door. He want's me to put a seat lift on. Anyone know how or have seen it done? I've looked everywhere for an idea but can't seem to find anything.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Click on dude's link in the post below... it's on the 3rd page of the album "No Limits"... I'm sure the seats on 3rd door models are similar.


smgreen20 said:


> Before you get to much further, raise that rear bench seat up some. I put a 2" lift on mine to gain more room under the seat. I used C-channel to do so. Go here> Car Audio Message Forum - CarStereo.com and click on the "No Limits" install and check out the later pics in how I did it.


----------



## AboveAK (Mar 3, 2009)

Smgreen's truck is the newer model. The rear seats are different. The 97' rear seat is a lot different from the 00-06 ext. cabs. It's looks no where near as easy.


----------



## jmanneff (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice truck, those are my favorite bodystyle since the 60's. How do you like the ID OEM's? I almost got them, but couldn't find anyone local that had them, so I went with CDT, still thinking about switching though.


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

Still searching for the right tweeters...haha


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

some udpates


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Im really digging your truck. I love Silverado's and i'm actually looking to buy one now. You have any bad issues with reliability? Any drivetrain problems?


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

i haven't had any issues with my truck! Knock on wood...

Just do the regular maintanence and it will last


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice! Gotta love the tinted tails, it adds a ton to the look. I did mine myself with a can of nightshades and a can of clearcoat. Best $20 mod ever.


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

what are you guys favorite tweeters? They need to be 1" to fit in my truck a pillar


----------



## NoKz (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm digging this build so far. Keep up the good work! And damn, your windows are almost as dark as mine! LOL


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks man!


----------



## mikey (Jun 24, 2007)

Looks good 

I know a guy with some tweeters!


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

Say ya do? Wouldn't be some aura would it?


----------



## tripleb45 (Nov 22, 2009)

That truck is nice man


----------



## mikey (Jun 24, 2007)

Tweeters are going out USPS today


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks guys...


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

What is everybody with trucks doing with there tweets?? I have had my old mb quarts at the bottom right on top of the stock location for the mid. I was thinking about putting my new tweets in my stock tweeter location in the a-pillar. They are facing the window though, so i just don't think will sound best bouncing off the window.

What do you guys think?


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

yeah gorgeous truck man ... keep up the great work.... I'm subscribed to see what you guys figure out about the tweets...

I'm getting ready to start on my 04 crewcab in a week or two...and tweet location has been something concerning me too...



great thread though....I'm really diggin watching and learning from you guys and what you do to your trucks ....THANKS !


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks man i appreciate it, and I'll let you know what i find out!

I'm working on getting a custom sub box to fit under my rear seat for my ID Max. I'll get some pics up, it is going to be my ported box. I'll let you know how that goes


----------



## el_bob-o (Nov 8, 2008)

On my gmc I installed a pair of Hybrid Audio L1V1 tweeters in the stock a pillar location, at the original angle it creates a pretty wide sound stage. I went with the HAT's since the mounting depth was so shallow, I can snap some pics if you'd like.


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks some pics would be great.


----------



## DaleCarter (Jan 3, 2008)

03z-71 said:


>


Nice power supply!! Limits range, but PLENTY of juice!!


----------



## Chrisjbell (Oct 19, 2009)

I haven't figured out a spot I'm happy about for my tweeters either (crew cab Silverado). I haven't tried them fully stock (off axis, angled toward the
windshield). Might do that for grins...


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

I dont know exactly what you guys are using for mids and tweets... but I got some info this weekend... that I thought I might share with you all...

I picked up my front stage components Saturday...and asked my salesmans opinion on location (he is an experienced audio salesman and installer)... I was also at a local comp later that day ...and got opinions from one or two other knowledgeable sources... They all agreed on a couple basic things...

I'm using elate 3 ways components.... They all told me to keep them all close (Im going to use door pods in my GMC crewcab... and I think Im going to mount all 3 components in each pod )
I asked about mounting the tweets in a pod on the a-pillar... I was told ...I'f I put the tweet up there ...I need to Put the Mid up there too....
(I was told it is important to keep that mid and tweet together ) they said unless I have a ton of processing (and KNOW how to use it) to keep my tweets close to the other components....

being a novice ...Im going to listen to them .... i can always try something else ( more exotic ) later... but i'd like to get a decent baseline this first time around...and just get to hear the quality of the equipment Im using ....THEn I can fine tune and keep learning from then on ...

I cant wait to hear more feedback about what you guys try and what works and what doesnt.

Mmmmm....Sweeet trucks ....hehe


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

I am probably going to mount mine on the door. Right above the buttons ... I'll show you friday when i finish up


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

My box is finally in! I should have gone ported 10 years ago..HAHA


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

you can't see anything except the speaker wire to the sub with all seats like they are supposed to be. I moved them so i could take some pics for you guys. The yellow is showing because i'm in the middle of installing my tweeter amp (not done yet)


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

hey man ...that looks good... but I have a couple questions ...

Im not criticizing your work ... just curious , cause im a noob...

when your seat is down ...it looks like the underside of the seats touch the face of the sub.... are you gonna have a grill or something on there to keep the seat from interfering with the sub ? (or is there clearance there , and Im just not seeing it ?)

I'm getting ready to build a box for my truck...and I was told (by a reputable box designer and builder) that there needs to be airspace in front of the sub...like the excursion distance plus some (at least a 1/2" or 1" ) 

or were you planning on keeping the seat up all the time ?...

thanks for sharing any info you have ... and thanks for sharing the great pics of your truck and what you're doing to it ...


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

Well there is a 1/2" lip around the top of the box that the seat rests on. I don't leave it down all the time though. VERY rarely does anybody sit there, but if they do I probably just won't play something that hits low


----------



## soundsp1975 (Jul 14, 2009)

You have a nice truck ... How do you like that ported box?


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

Some updates!

20x10 BMF S.O.T.A.
painted black grill and bowtie...
black wheel to wheel n-fabs


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

I was kinda worried about the 1.5" body lift having too much gap but here is a side shot close up... 









I tried to get a photoshoot going at my dads farm with the clouds and all.

THE TRUCK is filthy from the snow and rain.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Might be more relevant on a chevy forum...any new audio build pics


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

I know just like to keep updated

I have some DLS tweeter that i will be mounting in place of my other ones this week


----------



## pilch2577 (Jan 20, 2011)

Very nice truck. The black rims work on your truck, though I am a sucker for quality chrome rims. I have an 04' Sierra with similar interior work (raammating, subs, components in the front doors, etc). Still undecided on the front tweeter location. What were your findings? Your posts have helped me solidify what I wanted to do in my truck, thanks for posting.


----------



## incuplayer (Nov 10, 2010)

Niiice truck, this thread has definitely helped with ideas for my 99 NBS


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

i love that body Silverado. great looking truck. really liking the lift on it with that wheel combo


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

you need some mud and a few scars for it to be a REAL truck! 
I really like the rims, though...


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

It has been muddy a few times, but it takes me a month of cleaning to get it right.

It has scars when you get close to it (from a rake)


----------



## soundsp1975 (Jul 14, 2009)

Very nice truck.. Any new updates?

Thanks


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

Just added the black bowtie, black speed grill w/ tow hook inserts, 06 black valence, Tow mirrors (getting painted this week)


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Curious about your results with tweeter placement. A-pillar, mirror pod, or behind factory grill? Can anyone share what they have found?


----------



## low2001gmc (Aug 27, 2008)

nice work.....lots but motivating......


----------

